#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 7.63 - família APC 5A

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do fórum Under-Linux,




Comunicamos o lançamento do firmware 7.63 para a família APC 5A.


*Novidades*
» PPPoE Relay;
» Atualização de firmware automática via FTP e HTTP.*
*Vídeo no youtube que explica como configurar a função:




*Questões resolvidas*
» Cliente WOM 5A conectando somente em 802.11a no AP APC Atheros;
» AP APC 5A exibindo informações incorretas na interface web quando utilizado junto a cliente
APC 5M;
» Baixa performance quando a função “WMM” está desativada;
» Instabilidade da interface web quando utilizado no navegador Internet Explorer 11.

----------


## Nks

Pessoal do suporte da intelbras sabe me dizer se resolveu aquele problema de de instabilidade usando APC 5A 90 com protocolo ipoll v3 na base, e wom chipset ralink no cliente? Ate hoje nao consegui fazer rodar liso, o ping fica muito alto acima de 100ms, esgota muito, ela nao vai bem, ate funciona mais nao vai bem!!!

Agora usando APC 5M 90+ com ipoll v1 com as wom ralink, funciona perfeito, vai muito bem sem nenhum problema!

Aguardo. Obrigado.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pessoal do suporte da intelbras sabe me dizer se resolveu aquele problema de de instabilidade usando APC 5A 90 com protocolo ipoll v3 na base, e wom chipset ralink no cliente? Ate hoje nao consegui fazer rodar liso, o ping fica muito alto acima de 100ms, esgota muito, ela nao vai bem, ate funciona mais nao vai bem!!!
> 
> Agora usando APC 5M 90+ com ipoll v1 com as wom ralink, funciona perfeito, vai muito bem sem nenhum problema!
> 
> Aguardo. Obrigado.


Olá Nks,

Essa versão não possui alterações no iPOLL, porem o caso relatado está em análise.

----------

